
Big Government Won’t Let Elon Live - paulpauper
https://www.thecut.com/2020/05/can-elon-musk-and-grimes-actually-name-their-baby-x-a-12.html
======
ver_ture
While any child of Elon will live in enough luxury to avoid bullying or
difficulty, little X AE A-12 will still have to poop, even on Mars.

